# How to clean filter socks



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

What is the best way to clean filters socks so you don't have to change it regularly? I don't think it's good to just buy new ones every 2 weeks.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

throw them all in the washing machine and turn them on....
how else would you do it?


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

a little waste of water when just washing a few white bags, don't you think. Can you use bleach?


altcharacter said:


> throw them all in the washing machine and turn them on....
> how else would you do it?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah I use a bit of bleach to help get the smell and garbage out. Not much though.

I owned 10 filter socks and changed them twice a week so I would only have to do one load per month. Makes it worth it and they're only a few bucks each.

You can find them used on here for 3 bucks or so. I'd say stock up!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

You'd want to make sure that the washer is clean and free of detergent and softeners. 

I prefer to soak them in a small bucket with bleach and hand wash. Alternately I use hydrogen peroxide instead of the bleach.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah, good idea. Do you rarely buy new ones if you wash them thoroughly?


fury165 said:


> You'd want to make sure that the washer is clean and free of detergent and softeners.
> 
> I prefer to soak them in a small bucket with bleach and hand wash. Alternately I use hydrogen peroxide instead of the bleach.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Green Ocean said:


> Yeah, good idea. Do you rarely buy new ones if you wash them thoroughly?


Yep, they can last for a long time with regular care. Another option is to buy nylon mesh filter socks, they are readily available. Easier to care for, just a quick dip in bleach an rinse thoroughly.

Like this

http://www.bigreefdepot.com/4-inch-mesh-filter-sock-plastic-ring-200-micron-p/flm1003.htm


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't use filter socks but have a questions for those that do... Could you put a piece of filter floss inside the sock and just change out the filter floss?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

twobytwo said:


> I don't use filter socks but have a questions for those that do... Could you put a piece of filter floss inside the sock and just change out the filter floss?


Noah, you could put the floss between the baffles in your sump. I used to do that by cutting pieces that were the width of the baffle and maybe 4-5" high... Any thing taller is a waste since the top (or bottom depending on which baffle you place it in) will clog up and the other half won't really get utilized. I'd then throw out the floss and slap in another piece. Great way to polish your water as long as you maintain the swaps.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Green Ocean said:


> What is the best way to clean filters socks so you don't have to change it regularly? I don't think it's good to just buy new ones every 2 weeks.


I've been doing this for two years with a batch of 5 (100 micron poly-fiber) bags. I washed the lot this past weekend and from what I can see I easily have another year or more of use to go. With care and proper cleaning they can last a while. Each filter stays on my return line for 2-3 weeks on average. I only use my washing machine to clean.....I toss in the washer for 2 separate washes:

First wash is just cold water with the socks turned inside out so the detritus can easily be knocked off and washed away.

Second wash is same as above, but the socks are turn outside in so they're back to normal. I also use a shot-glass (1oz) worth of bleach right at the beginning of this wash.

Works like a charm. Filters come out bone white and smelling like nothing.

I would advise against using poly-*mesh* bags. They do the job just fine, but they clog up _much_ faster than the poly-fiber. Granted, they are easier to clean tho.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

yeah, but smaller things it can't capture.


fury165 said:


> Yep, they can last for a long time with regular care. Another option is to buy nylon mesh filter socks, they are readily available. Easier to care for, just a quick dip in bleach an rinse thoroughly.
> 
> Like this
> 
> http://www.bigreefdepot.com/4-inch-mesh-filter-sock-plastic-ring-200-micron-p/flm1003.htm


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

thanks, I'll try that.


Patwa said:


> I've been doing this for two years with a batch of 5 (100 micron poly-fiber) bags. I washed the lot this past weekend and from what I can see I easily have another year or more of use to go. With care and proper cleaning they can last a while. Each filter stays on my return line for 2-3 weeks on average. I only use my washing machine to clean.....I toss in the washer for 2 separate washes:
> 
> First wash is just cold water with the socks turned inside out so the detritus can easily be knocked off and washed away.
> 
> ...


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

ewww and you wash you clothes in the same washer. my old lady would freak out if she caught me doin that.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

garwood said:


> ewww and you wash you clothes in the same washer. my old lady would freak out if she caught me doin that.


Exactly this  ROFL


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

Mine too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

haha Garwood...you've got a delicate flower there!

so you're assuming by washing the filters in the washing machine, all that fish poop and crud remains *in* the washing machine? yeah? coz otherwise, I don't see why you or anyone else would even consider the thought that your washing machine is ruined, unusable or dirty after cleaning your filter socks.

please gimme your logic on this one!

...but yeah, don't fear her or the washing machine, my man: BLEACH.....Javex....Clorox....whatever you can find. It's a wonderful thing, that bleach.

BTW, I don't use it to clean the filters...it's used primarily to disinfect the washing machine.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

LOL. I'm sure the washers are fine after. I actually don't use filter socks, I have a bunch of media bags that comes with tlf phosban and I put one on drain pipe when I'm cleaning the tank and stirring things up and leave it on overnight and then clean it in sink. and if I get caught using the kitchen sink then she makes me scrub half the kitchen with ajax...FEAR KEEPS YOU ON YOUR TOES!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree with Patwa about the nylon mesh filter socks. I use to own the vertex brand socks and found that they would fill up within a few days and the water going into the sock couldn't make it thru the mesh and ended up flowing over the top.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I keep a 5G bucket with 1/2 water 1/2 bleach. When I take the socks of the sump they sit in the bucket until I run out of socks. I give them a little rinse and flip them inside out and chuck them into the washing machine. I run them through 2 or 3 rinse cycles and they come out super clean! 

Waste of water? This whole hobby is a waste of water. 
Dirty washing machine? LOL


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

I have 16 socks, go through 2 at a time. When down to my last 2, I head to the local laundromat. There's no way in hell I'm sticking this stuff in my expensive washing machine. At the laundromat I use the good old top loader.

First I turn all the socks inside out, and rinse off the loose junk. They go into the wash inside out, along with a generous serving of bleach. When they are done, they are nice and clean. I take them home, still inside out, run a rinse, no spin cycle. Then flip them right side out, and run a rinse high spin cycle. Let them air dry, and all good for another couple months.


----------

